# Need a website



## CustomCotton (Sep 7, 2012)

Does any one know whats the best route to go in making a website for my silkscreening company. I tried website tonight but i dont like it. I need a website to show my work and contact info. I know they have those other websites now that u can make stores for all you customers but they cost to much a month. Anyone please help. 

Thanks


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Then try Blogger or Wordpress free blog if you just want to show your contact place or number.


----------



## bhart726 (Jul 15, 2012)

CustomCotton said:


> Does any one know whats the best route to go in making a website for my silkscreening company.


The aforementioned blog/word press routes are a fairly good idea.

If you are at least capable of modifying web HTML and the like and are like me simply short on the creative side try finding some templates and modding them. I used to have a membership on one of the template sites just for that.

Free Website Templates

Good luck !


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Intuit websites have nice pre-made templates you can choose from at very reasonable monthly price. If you need a shopping cart, give ECWID.com a try.


----------



## StubbsLan (Sep 16, 2012)

CustomCotton said:


> Does any one know whats the best route to go in making a website for my silkscreening company. I tried website tonight but i dont like it. I need a website to show my work and contact info. I know they have those other websites now that u can make stores for all you customers but they cost to much a month. Anyone please help.
> 
> Thanks


Wix Free Website Builder | Wix.com
Free Website Builder - Moonfruit - Total website design control
Weebly - Create a free website and a free blog
https://www.yola.com


----------



## NonSequiturTees (Oct 19, 2012)

Shopify is the easiest website builder I have tried. They have a 30 day free trial ( and it is really free). Since it cost nothing just give it a shot on the side of whatever other options you may want to try.


----------



## StubbsLan (Sep 16, 2012)

Try Magento Go. Its $15 a month.... If you needed the hosted version and don't want to manage the code yourself. Try Wordpress and integrate woocommerce if you don't mind managing the code. Its FREE. The best part about the hosted version of the carts is that you don't have manage and update the code yourself.


----------



## StubbsLan (Sep 16, 2012)

Also try ecwid. I have a version of it on my site. Its one of the best but its $15 now.


----------



## bewulf (May 18, 2018)

I love the templates at hPage Website Builder: https://www.hpage.com/. Although not exactly an e-commerce site, you can create a website there to promote your product and look professional.It's only about 5 bucks a month and that's the whole package with the domain and the email addresses and other features included so it's super cheap. I use Amazon to sell my products since their search engine makes it easier to find my product.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ecwid for me too. You can start for free (not just a trial) then upgrade whenever you want. 



I might add though, it seems lots of folk are prepared to spend $$$ on gear such as screen printing and sublimation systems but are a bit shy when it comes to paying for a website or to advertise. Get your priorites right guys. ;-)


----------



## walshSmith (Apr 2, 2019)

if you are looking to make a stunning website,without coding knowledge you could try wix, it is online platform to build business or portfolio site within a minutes.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

CustomCotton said:


> Does any one know whats the best route to go in making a website for my silkscreening company. I tried website tonight but i dont like it. I need a website to show my work and contact info. I know they have those other websites now that u can make stores for all you customers but they cost to much a month. Anyone please help.
> 
> Thanks



I was going to send you a pm... but your box is full. Email me [email protected] .


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

pippin decals said:


> I was going to send you a pm... but your box is full. Email me [email protected] .



the original post you quoted is 7 years old and the poster has not been here in 6 years


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

into the T said:


> the original post you quoted is 7 years old and the poster has not been here in 6 years



LOL I hate when i do that. It came up as a unread post so i assumed it was new and I seen the post previous post to mine and seen it was really recent and didnt even look at the original posters date. I have done that so many times. Thanks T.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

pippin decals said:


> LOL I hate when i do that. It came up as a unread post so i assumed it was new and I seen the post previous post to mine and seen it was really recent and didnt even look at the original posters date. I have done that so many times. Thanks T.


i just did not want you waiting and wondering why this cat never got back to you


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

into the T said:


> i just did not want you waiting and wondering why this cat never got back to you



lol Thanks and appreciate it bud . But i never wait, If i dont hear back then i just ignore it and never look back lol...


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Any website for blogging, affiliate, marketing, ecommerce, etc, you have a common channel for purchasing a domain from eg. Godaddy(you may choose others also) and hosting like Wordpress(because it has a free plan.)


----------

